# Tetra CO2 system no longer available?



## drzoom (Dec 10, 2011)

Hi,

About 12 years ago, I had a Tetra CO2 fertilization system that I really liked but gave to someone with the rest of my setup prior to a move. I've searched around and couldn't find it being sold anywhere. It was comprised of a gas cylinder and valve with a plastic tube attached to an inverted cylinder in the tank. CO2 was just absorbed in the water and I had to refill the cylinder as needed. The only maintenance needed was refilling the cylinder when it ran out and a local aquarium store used to do that for a nominal fee. 

If this is no longer offered, are there similar alternatives that are simple and easy to live with solutions out there? This would be for a "planned" 55 gallon planted set up.

Thanks!


----------



## debisbooked (Jan 7, 2012)

drzoom said:


> Hi,
> 
> About 12 years ago, I had a Tetra CO2 fertilization system that I really liked but gave to someone with the rest of my setup prior to a move. I've searched around and couldn't find it being sold anywhere. It was comprised of a gas cylinder and valve with a plastic tube attached to an inverted cylinder in the tank. CO2 was just absorbed in the water and I had to refill the cylinder as needed. The only maintenance needed was refilling the cylinder when it ran out and a local aquarium store used to do that for a nominal fee.
> 
> ...


The Aquarium Guys site have something similar. Aquarium CO2 Systems & CO2 Reactors

I don't think the Tetra brand of co2 is readily available in the US anymore, maybe because the demand is not there- it seems to be still available in Europe though. I would think that over time these types would be more expensive than buying the refillable tank and regulators, etc. DIY types are usually used on smaller tanks than a 55.


----------

